# What test do you need to confirm pcos



## jenhowse (Mar 9, 2005)

I was referred to a consultant in Nov last year as I had no peroid for teh previous nine months and had been ttc for a year.

I had an ultrasound scan and when I saw teh doctor in Febuary they said it was PCOS and started me on Clomid 50mg to take after a Provera induced withdrawal bleed. The Provera didn't work so i had to take the pill before starting on the clomid which didn't work. So I had to start back on the pill to take one cycle of 100mg clomid, which I have just found out didn't work either.

Saw my GP on Friday who was quite surprised that teh consultant had said I had PCOS as I didn't look like a 'typical PCOS sufferer' He said it was probably just my weight that was causing problems. Used to be nearly 14 stone 4-5 years ago, now 8 1/2 stone and probably a little underweight for my height (5" 9).

Next consultant appointment is not until November and I don't know what to do! Is there any other tests that can be done to see whether it is PCOS or not. Feel like it has taken a long  time to get nowhere! 

jen


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I had blood tests and an ultra-sound scan to confirm I had PCOS, although you can tell by  looking at me, and I was 14 at the time.  12years ago.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jen - Some Dr's are so complacent about PCOS.  I was diagnosed 2 years ago after having period problems after coming off the pill (I had period probelms when my GP put me on teh pill at 16 but I don't she knew about PCOS then).  I went for a scan and had bloods done. I also ahd other symptoms, as you can have POlcystic Ovaries or you can have Polycystic Ovarian Symdrome, or you can have both - like me! (I like to be difficult!) My other symptoms include excess facial & body hair, weight, insulin resistance, tiredness/lethargy. I would go back and ask for blood tests etc to see if they can confirm PCOS. He shuold know that not all PCOS sufferers are the same, everyone exhibits different symptoms.  I hope you get sorted hun.

Stina - Hope you don't mind me asking, but how could you tell just by looking at you??

KerryB
xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

LMAO Kerry, well I have the excess hair, alot of weight around the middle of me and acne that comes and goes.  This was my Dr's words, not mine as such that you can tell by looking at me that I have PCOS.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi jen

you need to have an ultrasound and your hormone levels checked to confirm pcos, i would suggest asking your doctor to do these for you!
There is no typical pcos sufferer and am surprise someone of a doctors calibre would say it!! just goes to show hey that pcos baffles them too sometimes! 
Really hope you get some answers, let us know how you get on

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Jen

 Doctors eh?

Thought I'd just share my story with you...

I had the 'you don't look like you have PCOS' comment too. I was really upset.

My GP at first didn't seem to care about the PCOS and just 'poo pood' my worries. He finally agreed to refer me to our local hospital. After waiting 5 whole months for the appointment  , it came through... and I was SO disappointed.

The consultant (who made the above comment) had nothing to say, just did a pointless internal examination (which I wasnt happy about!) and then referred me for a scan. I was so let down - the scan appointment was 2 months away!

After speaking with my hubby, we decided to pay to see an endocrinolist privately. I saw a guy in London, who was very good. Not sure where you are, but there are lots of them around? Endocrinoligsts basically specialise in hormone disfunction, and some also have a special interest in infertility related disorders (e.g. PCOS).

Anyway, the guy ran thorough blood tests on me - I had day 3 blood tests for the hormones LH, FSH, Prolactin, Testosterone, Thyroid Stimulating Hormone and some others which I can't remember. 

The results came back and I had an LH:FSH ration of 3:1. This is indicative of PCOS. Normally the ration should be 1:1 on cycle day 3.

Following this I had lots of ultrasound scans, all of which revealed 'normal' looking ovaries and nothing odd. However, I still have PCOS - my ovaries just look normal for some reason!  Point is that everyone with PCOS is different, and a scan alone is not normally revealing enough to diagnose with.

I was then prescribed Metformin and Clomid. The Clomid didn't work for me, but somehow I have managed to get pregnant on Metformin alone - I'm now nine weeks!

I'm not sure where abouts in the country your are, and I appreciate that private treatment is expensive. But my consultation, blood tests and scans with the endocrinolist cost about £400 in total, and its got me to where I am now - if you are really sick of waiting and being kept hanging on, I would really advise either pushing your GP to run the blood tests for you, or asking for a private referral to an endocrinologist.

I really wouldn't accept being told to hang on until November - go back to your GP and insist on the tests! 

Good luck hun,
Kate x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jen I have PCO, not PCOS, my PCO was diagnosed with internal ultrasound and my GP monitors my bloods to keep an eye on it going into the full blown syndrome so to speak.


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i was diagnosed with pcos 2 years ago following my second mc. it was diagnosed through hormone blood tests. a year later i got a referral after alot of pestering - this was after my 3rd mc and AF getting steadily more irregular. i still never had a scan.

It wasnt until i started getting probs with my foot and leg that the vasculart surgeon ordered a scan. He was surprised the gynae hadnt. i only had a quick scan, but enough for them to say my ovaries were covered. when i told gynae about the scan and how he could phone for a copy of the results. he said there was no need. he then said to lose weight before he will see me again, that was 6 months ago. i am now on cd 94ish, with little hope of losign weight.


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Why is it the only answer for anything is to lose weight, as if thats going to make PCOS go away.  I know of plenty of thin PCOS's that have the same probs as heavier PCOS's and their dr's must give them more help instead of telling them to lose weight.


----------



## jenhowse (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm 8 and a bit stone and 5"8 so I am probably a little underweight. My helpful advice from teh GP was that it was not PCOS but my weight that was causing all my problems. His only advice was to gain weight and it would all be alright.
So 'thin PCOS' sufferers don't get any extra help!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all
be for i was diagnosed with pcos i had to have an  internal ultrasound done a normal ultrasound could find my ovaries for some reason a fsh and hormone  blood tests done  and was also told to loose weight in the mean time my DP had to have some seaman tests done to i was then given metformin witch never worked in 4 years then i was given clomid and the first cycle worked  I  wouldn't accept being told to hang any longer i would go back to your GP and insist on the tests!
                                good luck to you hun
                                        love baby wisper


----------



## hells (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm 9st.1 and 5ft 6 and have just been told i have pocs, and trying to concive, i have put abit of weight on recently cause i was 8st 8 two months ago, but i'm trying to keep the weight down which is hard cause i love chocolate.  i waiting to see the specialst in september to see what they say, cause i had the scan internal and external and a letter confirming i have it but not seen the specialst yet, so don't know what will happen when i meet him, but my doctor has been good i have had blood tests and scans and told what i got in a matter of 4 months which i hope is good? go back to your gp and keep on till you get sorted out.


----------

